# ODBC, sqlite et des applis mac OS X



## ChtimiJu (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour
Mes questions vont sûrement vous paraître bête mais lorsquun linuxien débarque sous osx, il est déboussolé.

Jai installé realbasic (démo) et filemaker. De plus jai installé sqlite en compilant les sources. Mon bute est le suivant :
Pouvoir créer et me connecter à une base sqlite avec ces deux logiciels.

Jai essayé dinstaller un ODBCet un driver sqlite, mais comme je ne parviens pas à me connecter, jai envie de recommencer les installations/configuration.

Avez-vous un tuto sous la main ou pouvez me donner la procédure détaillée pour utiliser une base sqlite via filemaker et/ou la faire interagir avec realbasic ?

Merci daider un macnoob


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2007)

ChtimiJu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mes questions vont sûrement vous paraître bête mais lorsquun linuxien débarque sous osx, il est déboussolé.
> 
> Jai installé realbasic (démo) et filemaker. De plus jai installé sqlite en compilant les sources. Mon bute est le suivant :
> ...


MAMP (www.mamp.info) installe une base de donn&#233;es SQLLite dont tu devrait pouvoir te servir pour ce que tu veux faire 

Par contre je comprend que tu n'aies pas envie d'utiliser MAMP si c'est pour un truc professionel.


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2007)

ChtimiJu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mes questions vont s&#251;rement vous para&#238;tre b&#234;te mais lorsqu&#8217;un linuxien d&#233;barque sous osx, il est d&#233;boussol&#233;.
> 
> J&#8217;ai install&#233; realbasic (d&#233;mo) et filemaker. De plus j&#8217;ai install&#233; sqlite en compilant les sources. Mon bute est le suivant :
> ...



ls -la /usr/lib | grep sqlite //donc d&#233;j&#224; present ...
ls -la /usr/lib | grep odbc

entre la machine et le probleme le vrai probleme  reste l'humain

tu veux un pont odbc entre sqlite et ton appli ?
je ne comprend rien a ton boubi,

Product Description:
SQLitePluginPro is a REALbasic database plugin that seamlessly replaces REALbasic's built-in database engine. Any existing REALbasic project that uses the database built in to REALbasic can easily be modified to use a SQLite database with only a few simple changes. SQLite's on-the-fly indexing and ACID transactions ensure that SQLitePluginPro databases are both fast and free from corruption. Database applications recompiled with SQLitePluginPro should see a dramatic increase in both speed and reliability.

http://www.realsoftware.com/news/pr/2005/sqlabs/
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21509&vid=224559


----------



## ChtimiJu (23 Juillet 2007)

Merci p4bl0, mais ce nest pas vraiment ce que je cherche. Mon serveur Linux fait très bien ce boulot .
" entre la machine et le probleme le vrai probleme reste l'humain "
Cest bien tu traînes dans les forums Linuxiens. Mais avant dutiliser une expression essaies den comprendre la signification.
A aucun moment je nai critiqué Mac OSX qui est un unix respectable.

Si ça te rassure, je ne comprenais pas exactement ce que je disais.
Grosso modo, je cherchais des API et en particulier, fonctionnant avec des langages compilables avec SQLite. Mais ce genre doutils me semble bien rare, surtout si on cherche du libre. 
Jen resterais donc à JAVA/eclipse/JDBC et jai installé Linux, pour cette utilisation, il me semble plus approprié.
Bien à vous


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2007)

ChtimiJu a dit:


> " entre la machine et le probleme le vrai probleme reste l'humain "
> Cest bien tu traînes dans les forums Linuxiens. Mais avant dutiliser une expression essaies den comprendre la signification.


 Il parlait à tatouille là... 
Faut se renseigner sur les gens avant d'en parler comme ça 




			
				ChtimiJu a dit:
			
		

> Grosso modo, je cherchais des API et en particulier, fonctionnant avec des langages compilables avec SQLite. Mais ce genre doutils me semble bien rare, surtout si on cherche du libre.


 il y a php qui gère très bien sqlite et qui est libre.

Et il est possible de compiler du php.


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Il parlait &#224; tatouille l&#224;...
> Faut se renseigner sur les gens avant d'en parler comme &#231;a
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/

 il est jaloux de ma paire de boops c'est tout


----------

